# Ring Movie Style Well Prop Tutorial



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I made one of these years ago using great stuff foam and pieces of broken, crudely carved styro. Yours looks SO MUCH BETTER. (and my version fell apart about 2 years later and was a pain to store anyway...)


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Sep 10, 2017)

Good job, looks better then mine. That heated wire tool worked fantastic, i need to get one.


----------

